# My cellar



## Thig (Oct 12, 2014)

Haven't posted a pic of my cellar lately, filling up.


----------



## buffalofrenchy (Oct 12, 2014)

nice cellar and lots of stuff in the pipeline...


----------



## Thig (Oct 12, 2014)

Yeah 7 batches at some point in the process. Going to do my Toasted Caramel Port and Coffee Port this fall and I am done for the year.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 12, 2014)

Very nice!

Some nice bourbons in there as well. Though that top shelf in pic 3 has me a little worried. Any way that can be reinforced?


----------



## Thig (Oct 12, 2014)

I am going to be putting some uprights in that area soon, I am going to need more racks there.


----------

